# Any good video converters that are free?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

I wanna convert my Futurama vids to my iPod classic.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2008)

MediaCoder is what you're looking for.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd recommend YouTubeDownloader, Although you need DivX Codecs to convert to MP4.

http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2008)

iTunes. Add your video to the library (File > Add to Library... _or_ Cmd+o), right-click on it, and select "Convert selection for iPod/iPhone".


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2008)

Youtubedownloader seems to be rather pointed towards getting videos from Flash (FLV) formats. I believe that the videos in question would be either in DVD or DivX/XviD or similar format, which means that a real video converter would be necessary. The website doesn't really inspire my confidence, but then I'm jaded like that.

That said, iTunes will work fine as well, but I've found MediaCoder to be quite a good piece of software, and open source to boot. Plus, it can usually encode/decode any type of video out of the box.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2008)

Runefox said:


> That said, iTunes will work fine as well, but I've found MediaCoder to be quite a good piece of software, and open source to boot. Plus, it can usually encode/decode any type of video out of the box.



I recommended iTunes because it's for his iPod.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2008)

Well yeah.  And it would work great, too, assuming iTunes is able to read the videos he has. If not, that's where MediaCoder would come in. I had thought that since he had asked about it, maybe iTunes never did the job. He wasn't exactly descriptive of what he was looking for in particular other than a video converter for his iPod.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 26, 2008)

to point things out as long as you have the codecs for the EXPORT file not the input file it will work

I've converted:
FLV -> AVI, WMV, MOV, 3GP, MP4
VOB -> AVI, WMV, 3GP, MP4

and many many more, i generally don't use it or the downloading but for the converting.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2008)

Codecs for the input file are important, as well. You can't convert a DivX file to WMV if you don't have the DivX codec! FLV's are simply MPEG-2, which is supported by every operating system/media player out there, and VOB's are MPEG-2 as well (though they're encrypted; You can't normally convert VOB's unless you have a legitimate DVD decoder on your system (usually comes with most modern systems and DVD burners, things like PowerDVD and so on), or an illegitimate one like DVD Shrink).

That said, that's more than they let on at the site for YouTube Downloader. It's interesting that it does more than what it says on the tin.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

iTunes doesn't support avy. D:


----------



## da-fox (Jul 26, 2008)

I use SUPER for all kind of convertion.... (PSP, Ipod, Cellphone and any other format like MP4 for PS3, normal MP4, AVI, MPG, WMA, OGM, etc, etc.....)
This program is totally free and easy to use.
You can convert Audio and Video... and also HD video..

Download here:
**Super v2008 build 30 WORKS also with Vista**
2008 version: http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-telechargement-236530-0-super.html
2007 version: http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-telechargement-28002-0-super.html


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 26, 2008)

Main site: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/
The free converter: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-Video-to-iPod-Converter.htm

I used it to convert to my PSP before its screen broke.
My sister seemed to have trouble with it at one point but it has always worked for me.

Edit: You have to have the AVI/MPG/Etc. movie file to converter it of course


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 26, 2008)

Although it isn't free, I think that Nero is the best program I've ever used for making strict profile compliant MP4 videos out of MPEG2 or divx/xvid sources.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 27, 2008)

ffmpeg like a real man


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 27, 2008)

there is also http://media-convert.com
they do anything for ya no codecs needed.

As for youtube downloader you just need to experiment with it.

I've tried it with several different tests and they all work ok.

Recently i converted a section of lee evans XL tour from a dvd to MP4 and It worked allright, I'm goning to try a DVD to WMV to show it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Super converter was awesome


----------



## da-fox (Jul 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Super converter was awesome



hehe... Yup! I love this program because he can convert in many format... and if you have a Ipod, PSP, Cellphone, etc... you dont need to find the good format like: MP4, 296*400, 20fps, etc, etc.... Just select Ipod or PSP or Nokia X and click convert ^^
Im glad you like it! =^.^=


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm

Rad Video Tools


----------



## balancedmind (Jul 27, 2008)

I can vouch for MediaCoder, it's a great program. It's powerful, and not that hard to use. It might take a few minutes to figure out how to tweak stuff, but I love it. Hell, they've even got a "device edition" for use with, well, portable devices


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Another vote for ffmpeg. Come on, use your brainmeats!


----------



## JTur (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm a Handbrake man myself, when I need something done quick or in a pinch - or if Squeeze is refusing to work, like it is now. c.c  But yeah, Handbrake has presets for all the various Apple devices, so all you have to do is drop the raw MPEG-2 files into it and off you go.  On my machine at home, encoding time is roughly 150% the length of the clip (ie, a 20 minute show takes around 30 minutes to encode).


----------

